# GURUS Help..Hoyt podium X40 XL



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

so in setting new bow up, ive noticed from looking back of bow from string aligning it up grooves in back of riser on top and bottom and grip, the string does not run through both grooves, only in one groove and center of grip but runs off through other groove. a 13 pro comp runs center in all 3 so anyone else having this issue? even has high left tear in shimming and it doesn't match in alignment perfectly either. almost looks like maching off in riser, bent like, so please chime in here guys.....


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

now im a tuner so I know the basics but my main question is are other bows like this running off center, if so, wht did you do to fix it or did you just yoke tune, shim and shoot it???


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm getting a left tear in mine I twisted the yoke a ton on the left and still getting it. Gonna try swapping spacers


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

If you swap spacers on one side or the other it still don't center string like it should be, just wandering if others are facing this. I read in another thread last night this is a issue so I'm throwing it out there to some tuners...


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Mine is the exact same as you describe. Can't get mine to bare shaft like I want either


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

inline6power said:


> Mine is the exact same as you describe. Can't get mine to bare shaft like I want either


I have a 37 that also does the same seems to shoot well but high left tear as well. Whats up with not putting the string stopper on it? Is it supposed to help accuracy? If so then why is it on the other bows? The grip is a awesome idea. but the limb stoppers keep moving so I put the old style limb savers on they seem to stable the limbs better.


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

seems like a issue no one wants to talk about here......need some tuners to chime in here


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

is the bow you are referring to a spiral cam bow?


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

SNAPTHIS said:


> is the bow you are referring to a spiral cam bow?


Mine is


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

When is Hoyt going to get a clue? I just received my Podium 40 Tuesday at 100pm I picked it up a the local bow shop after waiting 12 weeks. I took it out of the box and bag and I knew I had to disassemble the bow before I ever shot it. The string lined up with the far right side of the grip { i'm left handed } so I knew before I ever drew the bow back that I'd never get it to tune based on the way it was put together the arrow would have been pointing way to the right and the vanes would be near hitting the outside of the riser. I took the bow home broke it down and moved the fat shims on both the bottom and top cams to the outside of the cam, corrected the draw length { they sent it wrong as well } put it on my hooter shooter drew it to full draw corrected my cam lean and timing with two adjustments to the yoke. Put the freakshow dead in the middle of the berger hole and started with arrow dead level and the arrow set up dead down the middle of the riser 2 shots latter we have a perfect bullet hole at 6 feet and 3 feet. Installed my new achieve sight and bars set all three axis's and it was ready to go shoot in about 2 1/2 hours, went outside and played with the bars and finally got some rough marks for making a sight tape ran out of energy and light Tuesday night so I got up early and finished the sight in process and the sight tape Wednesday morning before leaving for the Alabama ASA. Got down here Wednesday night too late to shoot so I got after it this morning working with three different sets of stabilizers and after going back and forth between the bags and the practice range I signed up for the Sims known distance shoot and caught on with a great group of guys. I shot 8 twelves in the ten targets with one 8 and one 10 so I think the combo has potential and the 14 up score should pay for all my entry fees this weekend. Shooting it again at 930 Friday morning and the team shoot at 1pm so hopefully the horseshoe up my butt doesnt fall out tomorrow or for the tournament on Sat. and Sun. Hoyt needs to learn how to set up their bows and they have some big wigs from hoyt coming in tomorrow to attend this shoot DO YOU THINK I SHOULD TEACH THEM OR JUST LET THEM STRUGGLE???? LOL, MARK


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Well I just got my podium 37 doing the same thing as y'all are describing. We swapped can spacers adjusted yokes adjusted the rest still a left tear.... What we found out was we back and paper tuned and the left tear seemed to get better not completely gone but a lot better the more I pulled on it during the shot.so yes I'm at fort benning with a brand new bow about to head to the range and get a sight tape set.and shoot a tournament. I think when we get home a good healthy dose of creep tuning may cure what's ailing these things.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Something I noticed on my PXE 37 was the bottom draw stop contacting the cables as it was coming past them. Check the clearance there to see if there are any issues that way. After that, I ended up changing both spacers, top and bottom, around where the thin spacers were on the cable guard side. This seemed to give me the clearance I needed to be able to adjust the cable guard in some and get perfect bare shaft shooting. Sorry to hear about the issues you are having on the bow. It's frustrating to know that you just got a new bow and are already having to change major things to it. 

Another thing I would look at too is the air shox. See if they are hitting one of the limbs on the side and causing any bad problems that way too.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

RCR_III said:


> Something I noticed on my PXE 37 was the bottom draw stop contacting the cables as it was coming past them. Check the clearance there to see if there are any issues that way. After that, I ended up changing both spacers, top and bottom, around where the thin spacers were on the cable guard side. This seemed to give me the clearance I needed to be able to adjust the cable guard in some and get perfect bare shaft shooting. Sorry to hear about the issues you are having on the bow. It's frustrating to know that you just got a new bow and are already having to change major things to it.
> 
> Another thing I would look at too is the air shox. See if they are hitting one of the limbs on the side and causing any bad problems that way too.


That would move the string closer to the cable guard.I don't know how that would give more clearance.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

zambezi said:


> That would move the string closer to the cable guard.I don't know how that would give more clearance.


It reduces the cam lean.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

RCR_III said:


> It reduces the cam lean.


I presume on the bottom cam.Did moving it that far make your cam lean the other direction?


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

SNAPTHIS said:


> When is Hoyt going to get a clue? I just received my Podium 40 Tuesday at 100pm I picked it up a the local bow shop after waiting 12 weeks. I took it out of the box and bag and I knew I had to disassemble the bow before I ever shot it. The string lined up with the far right side of the grip { i'm left handed } so I knew before I ever drew the bow back that I'd never get it to tune based on the way it was put together the arrow would have been pointing way to the right and the vanes would be near hitting the outside of the riser. I took the bow home broke it down and moved the fat shims on both the bottom and top cams to the outside of the cam, corrected the draw length { they sent it wrong as well } put it on my hooter shooter drew it to full draw corrected my cam lean and timing with two adjustments to the yoke. Put the freakshow dead in the middle of the berger hole and started with arrow dead level and the arrow set up dead down the middle of the riser 2 shots latter we have a perfect bullet hole at 6 feet and 3 feet. Installed my new achieve sight and bars set all three axis's and it was ready to go shoot in about 2 1/2 hours, went outside and played with the bars and finally got some rough marks for making a sight tape ran out of energy and light Tuesday night so I got up early and finished the sight in process and the sight tape Wednesday morning before leaving for the Alabama ASA. Got down here Wednesday night too late to shoot so I got after it this morning working with three different sets of stabilizers and after going back and forth between the bags and the practice range I signed up for the Sims known distance shoot and caught on with a great group of guys. I shot 8 twelves in the ten targets with one 8 and one 10 so I think the combo has potential and the 14 up score should pay for all my entry fees this weekend. Shooting it again at 930 Friday morning and the team shoot at 1pm so hopefully the horseshoe up my butt doesnt fall out tomorrow or for the tournament on Sat. and Sun. Hoyt needs to learn how to set up their bows and they have some big wigs from hoyt coming in tomorrow to attend this shoot DO YOU THINK I SHOULD TEACH THEM OR JUST LET THEM STRUGGLE???? LOL, MARK


All of the Pro's that are shooting the Podium X have the large spacers on the cable side of the cams.I'm sure Hoyt did plenty of testing and wonder why people are getting better results flipping the spacers.None of the Pro's are rearranging them.What do they know that we don't.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

zambezi said:


> I presume on the bottom cam.Did moving it that far make your cam lean the other direction?


You're correct. It just lessened the lean.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Whoa! Taking the second most expensive bow on the market apart before shooting it is nuts. Most people wouldn't even know where to start. And they shouldn't have to. Is this why there is so many of these bows in the classifieds? People just give up trying to get them to tune? Pity... It's such a good looking bow imo.


----------

